# What are your campers wearing?



## Nougat (Mar 20, 2019)

I have switched all the outfits of my villagers at the camp site (which now has a fairy theme) to more floral outfits. 







I mean, how cute is Peanut with her flower crown?!


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 20, 2019)

Spoiler: Camper's Outfits


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 20, 2019)

Peanut looks super cute, Nougat!

And Phawnix, I love how your outfits match your campers' aesthetics. They are adorable!

I haven't dressed up mine that much, due to trying to get new things for them, but most are in the pink gingham shirt, and has a flower crown from a past event.

I eventually want to do something new with them, but right now they just match my cutesy theme at my camp.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 20, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Spoiler: Camper's Outfits
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224384View attachment 224385View attachment 224386View attachment 224387View attachment 224388



Oh, your campers look so cute! The outfits really match their looks, I love it 



drowningfairies said:


> Peanut looks super cute, Nougat!
> 
> And Phawnix, I love how your outfits match your campers' aesthetics. They are adorable!
> 
> ...



Thank you!  A flower crown with pink gingham shirt sounds like a very cute combo indeed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2019)

I've also changed a few of my villagers outfits to floral patterns. It goes very nicely with the new festivale items!


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 20, 2019)

only a few have outfits changed cause I'm just too lazy


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2019)

They wear whatever matches the theme of my campsite. Rn it's a fairy forest, so they're wearing the fairy dress, clover shirt and floral hybrid shirts cause I ran out of ideas.

My next theme will be stellar starry, so the animals will be wearing star shades and shirts with stars on them.


----------



## seliph (Mar 21, 2019)

i have all of my girls (poppy, kiki, mira, and merry) in the chocolatier outfit, it's honestly adorable and i wish i could have gotten more of them.

kid cat and lucky are wearing the dracula/vampire suit from the halloween event, and i think tank and rodeo are in the waiter outfits. most villagers have the hibiscus hairpin with the exception of lucky and rodeo who have their vampire tophats on

edit i'm a liar merry's wearing that lollipop headband thing from valentine's day that goes with the chocolatier outfit.


----------



## slatka (Mar 21, 2019)

I honestly hardly ever change their outfits even though i'm on PC all the time i just forget that is even a thing but now i might start since my campsite is a fairy forest type of theme i have some left over Diana cookie dresses so i might make use of them!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 21, 2019)

I gave goldie Glasses and shirt from the Goldie Library Cookie. I thought it would fit goldie


----------



## cornimer (Mar 22, 2019)

-Cobb, Skye, Teddy, Chevre and Alice are wearing the Toy Day sweater from Fauna's cookie and the witch hat from Muffy's cookie (that's the official cult outfit)
-Tad and Tom are wearing the witch hat and that red Christmas sweater from the December gyroidite thing (they're my favourite two villagers so they get special cult shirts)
-Lucky is wearing the Toy Day sweater and a shamrock hat (because he is lucky!!)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 22, 2019)

Just my Cabin with campers in rn


----------

